# Post pics of your bun in odd postions



## Roxie

If you have any cute pics of your bunny please post them


----------



## Roxie

or any pics at all


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Well, this is the strangestone I have(and yesI know it is not really what you meant, but it is funny) MostlyI just want others to notice and post better pics


----------



## Roxie

awww so cute and funny :bunnydance:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Here you go...

(He sat like this for a good 5 minutes.)


----------



## Spring

Pebbles was stretching, but her back was at an unusual slant!


----------



## Roxie

Your guys bunnies are so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Starina

She did a full on DBF into the chair!






~Star~


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

This is my rabbit standing on her 2 front legs in mid-binky :rabbithop








I think you could call these weird positions also...


----------



## Becknutt

I LOVE that binky picture!! Tooooo cute. 

This is my favorite wierd position pic of floppy






Or this one when he was a baby


----------



## redwing

Just a cute one:


----------



## Michaela

How's this?


----------



## Roxie

yep that is pretty much what i meant good job!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Odd and embarrassing positions.








Hey don't run so fast!!!







Oops... Face Plant. :disgust:







You didn't see that. :baghead

Rainbows!


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

AHAHAHAH pet_bunny!:roflmao: Those pictures of Pebbles weregreat!!! in the last one, she really does look super embarassed!!:embarrassed:


----------



## Roxie

:blueribbon:that might have deserved the number 1 ribbon everyone keep posting to qualify


----------



## Hazel-Mom

White Chocolate flopping and rolling down the "mountain" 
She definately did it on purpose, because whe did it again right after!





And her "Bun in a Hat" picture





Don't have too many silly pics of Hazel, but here's a cute one when she was little





And ofcourse playing horsy on her dad's back


----------



## Roxie

SO CUTE the one riding on the horse lol :great:


----------



## bellapsyd




----------



## FlekyOddish

Those are my bomboms. Fleky (male white) and Oddish( female brown). :biggrin2:













ZZZzzzZZZZzzzzZZZZzzzzZZzzzzzZZZ





Fleky bored 





Fleky playind with flowerpot





ZZZzzzzZZZZZzzzzZZZZZzzzzZZZZZzzzzZZZZ





ZZzzzzZZZZZZzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzZZZZZZZZ





Fleky & Oddish later a nap in the flowerpot

ThatÂ´s all, friends :bunnydance:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

A baby of Sweeties last year in its food dish.









Mr. Muffin hiding under a stuffed leapard on the back of my couch.








Baby exploring








Where else does a Lionhead rabbit hang out? In a kitty condo of course! This is Skippery.


----------



## TinysMom

Ori - who will soon be mine:





















Zeus - who is mine:




















Harriet as a baby "The phone is for you mama"






Meathead (Shopgirl) as a baby:






Tiny - Whaddya mean Ginger's cage is too small for us to share???






"See - my ears fit"


----------



## gwhoosh

It looks like she's sliding or stretching, but she sat like that for a good 1-2 minutes.





And another one of her squeezing herself into a small space to rest 

[edit because one of the pics disappeared]


----------



## Becca

Awwwh Funny pics x


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## Wabbitdad12

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>


I like the look "What?"


----------



## JadeIcing

Hehe wait till I post the pictures I took last night.


----------



## angieang21

I have to get in on the fun......






The Hershey Sphinx






Attack Gus guarding Baby Mikey






Gus Romancing my Build-a-Bunny






Gus likes to sleep in the warm, freshly folded laundry. - lol






Hershey











Finn scratching with the missing leg






The Three legged Finn long Lounge






Finn passed out in carrier.


----------



## Xila

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>


HOOOO, man, I think I'd have a heart attack if I saw BunBun doing that. :shock:

My picture:





BunBun was actually sitting like this for a while: It freaked me out at first (Because I thought the way his neck was seemed really "Unnatural"- like maybe he hurt himself or something), but eventually I saw my brother was rubbing his fingers together over his cage, and BunBun was just looking up to watch.

Still, though, if you saw your bunny with it's neck up like that randomly, it would make you worry at least a /little/, right?

I'm sure I can dig up some more- if I remember, I'll post them later. ^^


~Xila


----------



## JadeIcing

He is dead to the world when he is like that.


----------



## Raspberry82

Hehe. :biggrin2:


----------



## sha10ly88




----------



## LuvMyRabbits

I dont think this is an unusual position..but I really hope Shadow doesnt have gas:nerves1











This is Spirit and her literal "Head of lettuce" She fell asleep with it on her head 











Spirit and her food bowl as a top hat...I'm so glad my bunnies are so laid back and let me take cute pics of them like this!!











Shadow reminds me of a puppy in this picture with his front legs apart like that..like he's about to attack!!!!!







Attackbunny on the prowl!!









This isnt really an unusual picture either but it was to dang cute to leave out!! He slept like that in his litter box for a good hour


----------



## CrazyMike40




----------



## Sethcjd




----------



## ARobinson

Here's one of Hudson, my BEW Netherland Dwarf, "taking a bow"! LOL 








-----

Annie


----------



## kherrmann3

Sammi likes to lay in her pen with her head in her food bowl and her feet poking out of the pen. She's weird.


----------



## cheekynj

*CrazyMike40 wrote: *


>







I love this pose...Gorgeous!


----------



## SDShorty




----------



## Luca

Luca likes to lie flat on his back with all 4 feet in the air. Dont have a picture of it, because im too busy running to the cage to see if hes alive.


----------



## MagnoliaDee

This was my baby Frodo... I laughed out loud when I found her like this...






I've always liked this photo of Lego too... she was too lazy to "actually" get up to munch the grass mat... so she thought she'd just twist her body that way lol!





And of course, dead bunny flops are the best...


----------



## racheld90

Bolt in the car :biggrin2:


----------



## Baby Juliet

*Roxie wrote: *


> If you have any cute pics of your bunny please post them



http://i27.tinypic.com/2h6ya2s.jpg


----------



## SablePoint

*Sethcjd wrote: *


>


OMG! How adorable! He looks just like Koga when he was a baby and he used to lay just like that!


----------



## harvest




----------



## SablePoint

My buns.

Koga, caught in mid flight:





Mr. Bun Bun, after a bath:


----------



## harvest




----------



## cheekynj

Goooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggeeeeeeeeeeeeoooooooouuuuuuuusssss:bunnydance:


----------



## nicolevins

Posers x


----------



## cheekynj

Aaaaw so cute.


----------



## goneforbaroque

Sleeping


----------



## countrybuns

This is Jasper relaxing on my hubby's lap.


----------



## fuzz16

he was beindg kinda awkward to do this lol


----------



## Pipp

*countrybuns wrote:*


>


LOL! This does look 'odd'!









This is Sugar and Sekura, foster bunnies...


----------



## countrybuns

Yep he laid like that for like 10 minutes lol


----------



## mistyjr

Too Cute & Funny


----------



## dHarma

awww what a great theme :bunnydance:

here is Spajk..
look mommy i can drive!!! look look!!! inkbouce:






i'am pritty i'am soo pritty






give me! give me! give meeeeeeee!






Mia:
shhh i am sllepiinggg shhhhhhhh :zzzzz
p.s: im soo little here.. :inlove:





i'am a big girl now :biggrin2:





Spajk guarding Mia while she sleeps


----------



## Nancy McClelland

the best one I ever took is the one we use as our avatar photo--That is Nikki II sound asleep on her back, all four feet in the air and her mouth open. She used to sleep like that in her hay rack but we never got a picture. She stopped sleeping like that when she hit 5 months and she got too big for the hay rack too.


----------



## Sweets

Sweets doing his 'dead bunnny flop' kinda scary when he does that.
















One leg tucked under himself


----------



## butsy

i think someone wants a good cleaning haha


----------



## bunnyluv96

aww must be something wrong with my computer  lots of the pics are just little red x's dangit!


----------



## RandomWiktor

Brindam had some kind of ear malfunction today...


----------



## Yurusumaji

Contortionist Michiko


----------



## Daenerys

Basil was getting his belly rubbed and tickled


----------



## itoshiixhito

Tabi-chan's apparently a very relaxed little bun XD


----------



## Bre80Rai

Ronin is ALWAYS sleeping in a strange way, and he is hard to wake up too! LOL sound sleeper!


----------



## lionheadbunny21

I don't know if this is really that odd but I thought it was funny because Fluffy was jumping down in the background as I was snapping a picture of Happy


----------



## lionheadbunny21

Happy's bum being sniffed by Fluffy as she's cleaning her face.


----------



## Courtneh

My silly little guy 








pressed against his cage relaxing lol



his fav laying spot at my other home, behind the television


----------



## Courtneh

OH i forgot this one  caught him cleaning himself, as you can see, i am very happy about that LOL






and also, the amazin bunny flop <3


----------



## sugapwum

This is my Siamese Sable Holland Lop, Jujube.
He LOVES playing & running through his tube/oat can lol.


----------



## kirbyultra

Toby the frog


----------



## kirbyultra

Toby outdoes himself... again... 

He is literally DBF'ed sleeping in his box but then he'll flip his head back and start nuzzling against the floor of his box. He's sooo cute upside down! With bi-directional ears, I might add.


----------



## Yield

Just look how Solara (the brown one) is leaning up against the cage as she sleeps XD





Sabriel sits like this a lot...





Silas's legs look so tiny.. haha





Sabriel lying all silly!





Sabriel always leans on Solara when he sleeps XD And it just looks silly.





Mid-step Solara XD





Groom me now! Sabriel will stay like that for a good while sometimes XD









Streeeetchhh!


----------



## TOBYnPANCAKES

Toby doing his Kong-fu hahahaha


----------



## ABBUNNY

This is my funny girl Nora

http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj182/B2Buckskins/Mobile%20Uploads/0921001829.jpg


----------



## Kipcha

Babbitty always has quite the crazy poses when going over the higher jumps!
















:big wink:


----------



## sparney

ive got:
crawlig under the sofa-




and laying down infront of a chair leg


----------



## Tasha93x

Rudolph having a stretch


----------



## Momto3boys

*TOBYnPANCAKES wrote: *


> Toby doing his Kong-fu hahahaha


OMG this one is awesome, hahahaha I love it!


----------



## jujub793




----------



## jujub793




----------



## la vie est belle

Here are a few of my bunny Pierre in cute positions! 








"oooo that feels goooooooooooood" 






"you can't see me!!"


----------



## khaelbee

Since my boyfriend and I have 2 bunnies it's only fair to put them both up right??.........


----------



## JAM

Remy stretching well actually cleaning himself but


----------



## alien_8l




----------



## khaelbee

here's me trying to take a picture of sammy... and max decided he wanted to be in it too...


----------



## khaelbee

*sparney wrote: *


> and laying down infront of a chair leg


oh and i love this btw...


----------



## hippity18

perfect pictures!!!


----------



## pptara

*plangking*






*Rabbit Guide & Rabbit Store*
http://rabbitguide.blogspot.com/


----------



## pptara

very cute :big kiss:

*Rabbit Guide & Rabbit Store*
http://rabbitguide.blogspot.com/


----------



## pptara

BinkyRabbit33 wrote:


> This is my rabbit standing on her 2 front legs in mid-binky :rabbithop<br><br>
> 
> 
> 
> <br><br>Â <br><br>I think you could call these weird positions also...<br><br>
> 
> 
> 
> <br><br>
> 
> 
> 
> <br><br>Â <br>




:big wink::big wink::big wink:

*Rabbit Guide & Rabbit Store*
http://rabbitguide.blogspot.com/


----------



## pptara

TinysMom wrote:


> Ori - who will soon be mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus - who is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harriet as a baby "The phone is for you mama"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead (Shopgirl) as a baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny - Whaddya mean Ginger's cage is too small for us to share???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "See - my ears fit"



 
:thumbup:thumbup:thumbup

*Rabbit Guide & Rabbit Store*
http://rabbitguide.blogspot.com/


----------



## pptara

TOBYnPANCAKES wrote:


> Toby doing his Kong-fu hahahaha




WOW...like like like

*Rabbit Guide & Rabbit Store*
http://rabbitguide.blogspot.com/


----------



## cocorabbit

my Mocho seems to be the star of the odd positions! (Coco is normal bunny  )


----------



## danniela_h




----------



## BugLady

I love this pic of Rascal, he's always standing on his hind feet, and will stay that way for a minute or two while he eats if I hold something up high.


----------



## budgirl9

One of my baby bunnies.


----------



## Ruki

These pics are funny :rofl:


----------



## patches2593

*BinkyRabbit33 wrote: *


> This is my rabbit standing on her 2 front legs in mid-binky :rabbithop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could call these weird positions also...


what kind of bunny is that?? adorable!!!


----------



## CinderSmoke

Scribbles with his pooh bear......


----------



## MILU

These pics are outrageously AWESOME!! This is one of the best threads ever! I've laughed so much seeing all these bunnies in odd positions!!! LOL
:laugh:


----------



## BugLady

I got home from a party in the evening, and Rascal didn't run to greet me as he usually does. I searched the whole living room where he has free access - no bunny!

Finally I heard a soft grunting sound.

He was INSIDE MY CHAIR. 





Luckily he didn't appear to be stuck, in fact he was making happy noises, and chewing the wood. He came out when I tempted him with a treat


----------



## MILU

LOL I had to get rid of a couch and 2 chairs because of that!! Once my father told me "MILU is inside the couch" and I thought he was crazy... until the day when I was looking for him and he had disappeared... and suddenly a bunny comes out of a couch!! LOL 
Buglady, your pic of Rascal is priceless!!! haha :laugh:

I couldn't even notice my bunny inside the furniture, you managed to find out and even photograph it - good job!!! :laughsmiley::thumbup


----------



## patches2593

too cute! nice pics of your bunnies everyone!


----------



## 1357rabbitlover

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/225359_2057713120654_1179397477_2475123_3841556_n.jpg
Casey!

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0395081_100000115371036_1051229_4732152_n.jpg
All the litter snuggling up together!


----------



## Cheenisowner

This was the second day I had her lol


----------

